# DBA prices



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

DBA disc prices. (all price are per disc + vat and carriage)

R32GTR 6/89-8/93

FRONT DISC £ 94-50 
REAR DISC £101-25

R32GTST 5/89-7/93

FRONT DISC	£101-25 
REAR DISC	£101-25

R32 8/93-12/94 R33 GTR ALL R34 GTR ALL

FRONT DISC	£101-25
REAR DISC	£ 94-50

2 PIECE FRONT DISC	£249-78

R33GTST

FRONT DISC	£ 94-50
REAR DISC	£101-25

R34GTT

FRONT DISC (310mm DIA) £ 94-50
REAR DISC	£101-25


We have listing off all the Nissan Skyline models even the rare 
ones please e-mail if you car is not listed.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Which series of the DBA are these? good prices BTW


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Are the R32 GTR discs drilled or blanks?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

prices quoted are for the gold series when available.

Pikey, i think the 32 GTR discs are just grovved but will check tomoz for you.


----------

